# What Breed Is This Dog?



## la~la~land (Jun 23, 2012)

I went to my local animal shelter today to fill out my papers to become a volunteer. I was looking at the dogs when I saw this little girl. She's gorgeous and so sweet. My dog, a nearly thirteen year old elkhound mix, passed away a few months back and I really miss having a dog. My parents don't want a huge dog and she's listed as a terrier but doesn't look like one to me. What do you think?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23270748


----------



## SApple (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe mixed with golden retriever? :dunno


----------



## wendymac (Jun 23, 2012)

How old do they say she is? If she's just a puppy, I don't think terrier. More like a sheltie/german shepherd cross or something. Very cute, though!


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 23, 2012)

All it says is that she's young. I really want to adopt her and am trying to estimate how big she'll be.


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 23, 2012)

oops, double post


----------



## Ape337 (Jun 23, 2012)

Border terrier?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not a terrier..aussie mix but shes a doll!!! Love the coloring


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 23, 2012)

4-5 months maybe, chevk her teeth. Looks like puppy coat is going out


----------



## eclairemom (Jun 23, 2012)

I would guess Aussie Shepherd mix.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 23, 2012)

She looks a bit like a german shepherd, golden retriever mix? I remember a neighbour having a dog that looked exactly the same at this and it was a german shepherd cross golden retriever


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks like she has some german shepherd in her as well as golden retriver or collie. She will most likely be med. to large dog.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2012)

Doesn't look to be a small dog to me either. Of course our small dog is the Great Dane.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you are supposed to tell how big a young dog will be by the size of the paws.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with shepherd cross of some sort. And to check teeth and paws to estimate age and possible size when full grown.

Cute!


----------



## Nela (Jun 24, 2012)

I definitely see the shepherd being a possibility. I also thought she reminds me of the shetland for some reason... http://www.dooziedog.com/dog_breeds/shetland_sheepdog/images/Shetland-Sheepdog-Puppy.html

Maybe some similar mix of the two? I really don't think she'll be very small but medium could be a possibility depending on the mix. I would ask the shelter if they have more info, opinions on her mix 

She sure looks cute :biggrin:


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 24, 2012)

She looks like a hinez 57 Shepard mix. Without a none blurry picture or a look at her siblings it would be hard to tell.

Without knowing current age It's hard to guess how big she'll be. From the extremely limited info I'd give her anywhere from 50 to 75 pounds. I grew up with Danes and am getting a Shiloh shepherd (both well over a 110lbs) so to me that'd be a medium dog. The size of a smaller golden female.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jun 24, 2012)

looks like a shepard mix to me...


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks  a medium sized dog was what I was hoping for. I'll ask about get some more when I go to volunteer.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe Shepard or Anatolian Shepard mix? Beautiful eyes


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 24, 2012)

la~la~land wrote:


> Thanks  a medium sized dog was what I was hoping for. I'll ask about get some more when I go to volunteer.



You do realize that she will probably _minimally[i/] be the same size as your Elk Hound, if not larger, correct? If your parents considered that a large dog, I might reconsider._


----------



## LaylaLop (Jun 24, 2012)

Shepherd mix, possibly husky with the blue eyes. Almost looks like anatolian shepherd (which are not small dogs). IMO big dogs make better companions


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 27, 2012)

LaylaLop wrote:


> Shepherd mix, possibly husky with the blue eyes. Almost looks like anatolian shepherd (which are not small dogs). IMO big dogs make better companions



Yay I thought anatolian too! They are big but VERY SWEET and laid back dogs. Not very active and are used as livestock guard dogs. Very fluffy too


----------

